# Diabetic Foot Exam - What diagnosis code do I use



## dawnpharr (Apr 21, 2009)

What diagnosis code do I use for a diabetic foot exam?  I assume there is a V code for this.

Thanks!!
Dawn


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry I dont have many diabetic patients in our clinic, but why are you examining the foot, would you not just code reason for exam, if it is because the patient is diabetic can you code diabetes?


----------



## hannahgasser (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with EARREYGUE. There is no V code for a diabetic foot exam. If the _primary reason_ for the foot exam is due to the patient having diabetes I would use the appropriate 250.xx or 249.xx code and list in addition anything else discovered and documented during the exam (i.e. Callus, Bunion, Hammer Toe, Onychomycosis, etc..).


----------



## lyost (Apr 24, 2009)

We use V72.85 as DX code for DM foot exam, along with 250.0x.


----------

